Overcommit: A fully configurable and extendable Git hook manager - shubhamjain
======
gokaygurcan
here's the link:
[https://github.com/brigade/overcommit](https://github.com/brigade/overcommit)

thank me later ;)

~~~
shubhamjain
Ah bummer! I can't edit links or delete this. I guess best option is to let it
die.

